# How do I know if my Apple Snail is dead



## Corwin

Alright so I noticed my apple snail was acting funny today so I decided to move him in my tank to a more open area where i could see him better. Since them he has not moved once and he does nothing but sit there. He is halfway out of his shell (his door isnt closed but his feelers etc arent out and he isnt holding onto anything) hes also laying on his side. He has been like this for several hours now. How do I know if he is dead? if he is I want to remove him before he pollutes the tank, but if he isnt I dont want to kill him by pulling him out.


----------



## FishMatt

I have heard to touch his foot if it pulls in its alive if it doesn't move it just might be dead.


----------



## Mystery snail

I believe Apple snails can stay in the same ;position for a week, withoiut moving. Give it some time.. If u r really curious (which I was when this happened to one of my mystery snails) put him in a tubberware plastic container with tank water and a slice of cucumber.. If he's alive, he'll go for it most likely.(wait a couple days or so. ) Mystery which are apple snails I believe or very similar, can even stay out of water for up to 2 weeks without harm, so dont worry abpout putting him in a plastic container for some days.I know this too from reading, after I experianced it. thought my golden mystery snail was dead, put him in a plastic bag to return to pet shop, then read online about snails... put him in plastic container with cucumber (after being in dry plastic bag for like 3 days, and dont ya know it . he moved in a day, sucked right up to the side of the container... so patience with these guys. My main problem was that there was so much food on bottom of tank my snails never had to move, they basically only move to eat. I hadn't done a gravel cleaning in like 2 years (I was not into the hobby, just got back into this year, just a little fyi, my black skirt Tetras lived in horrednous condiitons for a long time.. and are now livin the good life. espcecially when I get them some more so they can school. 
Even poking at them, (the snails) sometimes is of no value, and they can still be alive with no reaction to the poke.


----------



## Corwin

I came back after making this thread and though I saw his antena moving as I came into the room so I reached into the tank and touched him, at which point he twitched. So I put an algae tablet into the tank and placed him near it and left. I just came back to check on him again and he is happily climbing the wall of the tank, Im not sure what happened that he was acting so funny so ill watch him for the next little bit in order to ensure his well being.


----------



## snyderguy

Snails are definitely interesting. If they do die, it'll be a couple days before their body actually has an effect on your tank. But if they do die, they usually just hang out of their shell halfway


----------



## Corwin

yeah, thats what he was doing which is why I was confused about its state of health


----------



## snyderguy

He may just be lazy haha. Or possibly sick. Just watch him closely.


----------



## Corwin

Alright ill make sure to keep an eye on him. Ive started feeding the snails algae tablets as the tank was recently redone and Im not sure how much algae is in it right now (he could be very hungry). What could I do (preferably without replacing the lighting which I have now, sorry the bulbs are old and I dont know what their specs are) to increase the algae growth rate within the tank? As I intend to keep many snails in the tank and dont want to run the risk of starving some of the larger ones who need more food than the pond snails and the trumpets.


----------

